# santa pod today



## ronnie kiddell (Feb 10, 2006)

any news on the racing at santa pod today.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Andy F won with [email protected] 

Rob


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

just got back, it was a good day out. drifting was good to. hope everybody else enjoyed it to.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Any other times mate? i have only heard that andy's...

Rob


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

anybody know what time the sva r34 skyline ran


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Well done Andy* 

glad to see you kept the Scottish flag flying

Who else was running and what times did they get

Keith


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

Darren got a 10.85 and came second, Ron did a high 9, then broke a shaft, CRD did mid 9's, Fensports in the new celica did high 10's, Mick B did a 10.


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

keith said:


> *Well done Andy*
> 
> Who else was running and what times did they get
> 
> Keith


the list of cars are hear but not sure if they all ran
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=54281


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

drifter-boy said:


> anybody know what time the sva r34 skyline ran


SVA never ran


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Well done to Andy, I had said to quite a few people that I thought he'd win it, top job! I should have stuck with Subaru lol!

Who's Darren and what car Toby?

Cheers
Nito


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

How did Andy get on in the RX7

Keith


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

Darren Kiddel, the yellow RK car. Just put his T04Z on yesterday, looks good Nitto

Andy blew the turbine wheel through the housing


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Toby Broom said:


> Andy blew the turbine wheel through the housing


Did he not even get a run in before it went wrong 

Keith


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

He said it lost boost during the burn out, when he launched that was it, bits falling off the car all up the track.

There was a whole in the bonnet were the super sonic wheel left the car


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Toby Broom said:


> He said it lost boost during the burn out, when he launched that was it, bits falling off the car all up the track.
> 
> There was a whole in the bonnet were the super sonic wheel left the car


What a bummer

I hope they can have it sorted for Rotorstock in 2 weeks

Keith


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Reckon you will be ready keith?

Rob


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

well done to Andy
Anyone got a link for the full results?
The CRD Supra has got off to a cracking start to the year - seems very consistent


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Toby Broom said:


> He said it lost boost during the burn out, when he launched that was it, bits falling off the car all up the track.
> 
> There was a whole in the bonnet were the super sonic wheel left the car


Just got back from the pod myself, the RE:WORX FD suffered quite the most spectacular turbine failure I've ever seen, though from the sheer scale of the damage I would suspect it more likely had a rotor-tip through it first to help it on its way - it looked like someone had fired a shotgun from inside the downpipe, amazing, and devastating.

Good day though


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good day today, fair play to Andy, his times where consistant all day. Dont know what happened to Rons car  but before that, is got some serious grunt.:smokin: A ten for Mick in the Lemon, sure there is more to come. Looked at Andy Barnses turbo after his last run, never seen anything like it before, the housing had shattered and something had blown through the stainless downpipe. Just shows you anything can go wrong


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Smokey 1 said:


> Dont know what happened to Rons car  but before that, is got some serious grunt...


I spoke to Ron just as he came back in after the failure run, he suspected a broken driveshaft or differential.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

oh , cheers Dan


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Mr Barnes shotgun turbo damage:smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

tweenierob said:


> Reckon you will be ready keith?
> 
> Rob


Hi Rob

Cord is working his little socks off to try and have it ready in time
I will know if i will be running this week.

Keith


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Smokey 1 said:


> A ten for Mick in the Lemon, sure there is more to come.


Fantastic news ... Mick is slowly but surely getting quicker and quicker in that car. I guess my old tyres helped him out again today :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Daz said:


> Fantastic news ... Mick is slowly but surely getting quicker and quicker in that car. I guess my old tyres helped him out again today :smokin:


Maybe Daz, The lemon looks mean on those black rims

Stuartstaples, did you get any pics of the downpipe?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Yeah, i got some shots of the Lemon at Abbey's yesterday morning (was testing out my new camera phone). The black wheels (from his gold 32) look awesome on the Lemon.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Definately worth a mention, and certainly a star-car for me at the event was Fensports new Celica, which is a fine example of truly beautiful no-compromise presentation and build-quality, a really superb car, hopefully a future winner too - considering the day was a shake-down for it, it seems very promising. Good on Fensport, very impressive!


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Did Mick run a 10 dead? 

Congratulations Mick. 

Cheers
Nito


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

no mate he is still alive:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

PMSL !!!!!!!

Hope someone has some footage of the 1/4's today ?

Nito - saw your car at Abbey's yesterday ... looks stunning and sounds amazing.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

lol smokey.

Thanks Daz,

You should have said hello. It's always nice to put a face to a name.

Cheers
Nito


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I was there rather early - as we had to get back early. 

Your car was being washed when we left 

I'll introduce myself next time I spot you.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Does anyone know who was the fastest today and what was their time.
its a pity the pod dont post the results sooner 

Keith


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> Andy F won with [email protected]
> 
> Rob


Fastest time and terminal speed


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

stuartstaples said:


> Fastest time and terminal speed


Hi Stuart

Just seen this on the supra forum 

*CRD [email protected] its unreal how fast that thing is!*??????

Keith


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Keith,

News to me as I was there all day. May have been distracted by some munters though!


----------



## skylineluke (May 14, 2006)

there was some realy nice skylines today very impressive, i work at santa pod on the fire crew i was at the end were you pull off, i towed andy off in his rx7 after we towed him off we looked at his turbo and non of us could believe the damage it had done, andys scooby cut out ate the finishing line on his first run and couldnt get it started? left him for 5 mins and he got it up and running, very nice looking engine


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

CRD Supra did a 9.4 !

Guys nice to see you all again, must do it again!
Steve


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

i heard both Dee and Ron were quicker than Andy pre finals.


----------



## sdminus (Oct 1, 2004)

Sounds an awesome day..did andy get any runs in before the tubby blew


----------



## skylineluke (May 14, 2006)

im sure that was andys first run, he said he didnt think it was right when he was warming the tyres up


----------



## sdminus (Oct 1, 2004)

oh man ... thats not good, crd are looking good. Can anybody confirm if it is tubbed,


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Today*

Not the best day at Pod for me 

The RE:Worx car sounded great and they had tuned it with more power than ever before, it was sure to have seen better than the 9.8 I pulled in it last year but sadly it and I didnt get chance. The datalogging from the Motec showed that something went wrong during the burnout and when I launched the car just bogged down, I continued to drive up the track at about 50 and then it suddendly went ' bang ' - smoke filled the car and I was undoing the harnesses to get ready to jump out!

Thinking about the turbo on the way home I think that the compressor nut came loose ( it was found in the induction ) in-turn giving movement to the exhaust wheel which spun, jammed and proceeded to exit via the downpipe as well as tearing holes in the exhaust housing itself.

The damage was really impressive although dissapointing for the RE:Worx boys after all thier hard work.

Roll on Rotorstock, hope I can make it there to drive the car again.

Rest of the competition was cool and it made a nice change watching everyone else, Adrians car is lovely running a low 11 straight out of the box.:smokin: 

Mick - looks as though there is something wrong with your 4WD system. 

Also managed to have a go in Bladeriders S13 Drift car and proceeded to break the steering so all in all I broke a drag car and a Drift car today, thanks to James for the dodgy car  and the Julian for the bits to fix it


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

Micks run was a [email protected], congrats Mick, 4wd is fine Andy.

CRD didnt run a 9.3, or a 9.4 today, their best Time was a [email protected]
The car is truly going to give Keith a run for his money, this is why......
CRD's car got airbourn on the first run, the front tires lifted way off the ground, then acted like a spring to lift the back off the ground, and he still ran a 9.9 sec run from what I remember.

Andy F's car is seriously quick for a wrx, and congrats Andy on the Win, 
Same the Norris evo wasnt there, if he was running drag radials and 15" wheels......might have been a different story on the winner.

The 1200hp Skyline didnt show, shame as would be nice to see what this cars terminal speed would be, 160mph+ ?

Nice to meet you again Mick, Nick, and good talking to you Dan, top blokes


----------



## turbomart (Oct 15, 2003)

1100hp said:


> Micks run was a [email protected], congrats Mick, 4wd is fine Andy.
> 
> CRD didnt run a 9.3, or a 9.4 today, their best Time was a [email protected]


The CRD Supra definitely ran a 9.4!!... it was right at the end of the day.


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

pretty good day i got there for half 10 hoping to catch the 2nd set of qualifying but it rained! and an rx7 broke its diff and dropped its oil all over the track which meant the pod guys had to take that part of the track up and lay a new layer of tarmac down which took bloody ages as you can imagine.

great to see RonK's car run, did a 9.9 when i was there but i didnt see it break, not suprised it broke the propshaft the way he launches it!

Highlight of the day was the sound test Chris did on the Lemon!

it went something like this:

idle: 103db
4500rpm: 117db
nearly full chat: 125db

No track dayds for you this year mick!!!

Fensports corolla is a work of art! that car will do some serious times this year!


----------



## ronnie kiddell (Feb 10, 2006)

yeah my dad ron kiddell did do damage.wont no until he takes it apart today.i got told by my brother steve he brought the clutch up abit hard and the rest u no.wanna say congrats to my cousin darren in the yellow r32 who run hes best time of 10.85 and came runners up


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

I didnt realise CRD ran again after they had a problem, and was trying to fix the car, (i left after they couldnt run, as I knew Andy would beat young Kiddel in the final) fair play for running another 9.4


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> well done to Andy
> Anyone got a link for the full results?


I'm typing 'em up right now. Have a look on www.redlinerumble.co.uk later today.

It was an exciting event. Shame about the breakages though.

Rick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Brilliant Rick.

Well organised.

Top Man. (I am going to take my wing mirrors off for the next one  )


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

If it wasn't for Abbey again i wouldn't of been there.
New clutch at 12 pm Sat.
Thanks again Guys.:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 
And big thanks to danO. Cheers mate:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 
Well that's the start of it anyway done the 10 now the 9.:smokin: :smokin:  


Mick


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

well done on the 10 mate! 

sorry couldnt stay to see it!

see you soon!


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

What a great day!! I had so much enjoyment seeing all these beautifull cars run in anger

What an awesome Supra, that thing is like a missile. Shame the red R32 broke down, but that dudes launches were mad!

Lemon was a bit of a let down though, I read so much about this car being a super monster on the web, surely something is wrong with it?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Not really.
Just the gear box.
Shame you didnt come over to me and tell me that.
Lot of hard work and money gone into it.
But you can't please everyone i suppose.
Tv next.


Mick


----------



## turbomart (Oct 15, 2003)

1100hp said:


> I didnt realise CRD ran again after they had a problem, and was trying to fix the car, (i left after they couldnt run, as I knew Andy would beat young Kiddel in the final) fair play for running another 9.4



There ya go  

<a href='http://media.putfile.com/CRD-Supra-94--156' target='_blank'>Click here to watch 'CRD-Supra-94--156'</a>


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

turbomart said:


> The CRD Supra definitely ran a 9.4!!... it was right at the end of the day.



On what tyres did it run 9.4
the rules said radial tyres only.

Bye now


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Newbie, First post etc....

What a fantastic first experience at the Pod, been lurking for a while on here but no GTR yet so I've been keeping quiet!! When I heard who was running, attendance was mandatory!!!

Amazing to see all the cars i have seen/read about on here in the flesh. Cars like the Lemon and the RK R32, are awe inspiring and as Mick says, lots of time, effort and £££ go into this, so should be appreciated! I felt honoured just looking at them!!

Just gotta keep saving and i might be there next year.

Smigzy


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

Monster said:


> What a great day!! I had so much enjoyment seeing all these beautifull cars run in anger
> 
> What an awesome Supra, that thing is like a missile. Shame the red R32 broke down, but that dudes launches were mad!
> 
> Lemon was a bit of a let down though, I read so much about this car being a super monster on the web, surely something is wrong with it?


Mick, don't get angry...lol let me explane.

The Lemon has run a 10.2 in the hands of Tim Webster, but it had a sequential box in it (not in it anymore, it now has an OS Giken 1,2,3,4 gear kit in it) so now the lemon is only running 700hp, to stop destroying its gear boxes, 
The problem Mick has is the OS Giken gear ratios don't suite his large turbos, 

This will change very soon:
This new box is alot stronger, has shorter gear rations to keep the turbos spining, and the car will be remapped by back to the 1000hp car it once was. 

Also remember that the car is a good 1600kg, with that power, a 10.9 is a great result.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Cheers Rick  



Mick


----------



## cummins (May 11, 2006)

Cracking event guys.


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

1100hp said:


> Mick, don't get angry...lol let me explane.
> 
> The Lemon has run a 10.2 in the hands of Tim Webster, but it had a sequential box in it (not in it anymore, it now has an OS Giken 1,2,3,4 gear kit in it) so now the lemon is only running 700hp, to stop destroying its gear boxes,
> The problem Mick has is the OS Giken gear ratios don't suite his large turbos,
> ...



Sorry, I'm slightly confused - it doesn't take much   The sequential was replaced with an OSG gearset? Did the sequential go bang or was there another reason for the swap? Was the OSG kit put in and the power turned down as a short term measure whilst a box that could handle the original power was built?


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for the insight into the box problems. Cant wait to see it in its past glory

I read that it had a Hollinger fitted to it not so long ago?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

chris singleton said:


> Sorry, I'm slightly confused - it doesn't take much   The sequential was replaced with an OSG gearset? Did the sequential go bang or was there another reason for the swap? Was the OSG kit put in and the power turned down as a short term measure whilst a box that could handle the original power was built?


Hi Chris.
The box was removed in the deal when purchased.
And yes the power is turned down untill the Holinger goes as you know well
[email protected]@ing Gearox.

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Monster said:


> Thanks for the insight into the box problems. Cant wait to see it in its past glory
> 
> I read that it had a Hollinger fitted to it not so long ago?


Not yet mate.
Soon.

Mick


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

m6beg said:


> Hi Chris.
> The box was removed in the deal when purchased.
> And yes the power is turned down untill the Holinger goes as you know well
> [email protected]@ing Gearox.
> ...



LOL - thanks for clearing that up. Bet you can't wait to get the holinger in and turn the power back up . What's the timescale for this, can't wait to see the car in action.

Chris


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Car goes in in the next fortnight will take about a week or so with all the other bits that need doing plus mapping.
Can't wait she feels really good now   


Mick


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Hi Chris.
> The box was removed in the deal when purchased.
> And yes the power is turned down untill the Holinger goes as you know well
> [email protected]@ing Gearox.
> ...



Mick,

Didn't realise you were without a sequential?
Thought you had an OSG?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

matt j said:


> Mick,
> 
> Didn't realise you were without a sequential?
> Thought you had an OSG?


No Matt i was going to but decided to go with the hollinger like Rocket and Tim. Just got a 1,2,3,4 gear set in from my 32.

Mick


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

m6beg said:


> No Matt i was going to but decided to go with the hollinger like Rocket and Tim. Just got a 1,2,3,4 gear set in from my 32.
> 
> Mick


Shame I didn't realise sooner or there was the possibilty of borrowing mine whilst the car is sat at Abbey..............


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Ok, www.redlinerumble.co.uk now has a report, full God of the Pod info and RWYB winners. More pictures and full RWYB timing data to come tomorrow.

Thanks to all the GTR.co.uk board members that took part, and well done to Andy F.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Excellent result Mick - well chuffed for you mate


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

some pictures from the event

http://www.jon44w.com/site3/viewthread.php?tid=1873


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for the thought Matt.  

Thank you as well Nick.  



Mick


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Whats Tim up to these days? Havent seen him run a car at an event since March.


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

he is waiting for duke


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Barrie said:


> he is waiting for duke


When does it arrive Barrie??????

Mick


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Talking to him the other day - think it will be on the boat that set off on the 5th may -we have 6 on that one - it will no doubt dock at southhampton first and then up to newcastle - we pick up from newcastle - dont know where the tims car is going though - boat is due in newcastle 7th june .

looks like you all had a good day at the pod - some good times 
we were hoping to be ready for scooby shootout but the plonkers in japan sent a cossie box instead of a skyline one !- so thats out of the window


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

tims bringing the nur to elvington on sunday as far as i know


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm still about.
Been catching up on holidays so I've missed most events so far this year.
I'll be at SSO on Sunday in Nur though, I need the circuit practice for TOTB.
As Barrie said, Duke car docks early June.

Big well done to Andy Forest.
Is that a new idea doing away with the intercooler and just using gas to cool the charge? Never seen it done before.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Yea that's it Tim mate.
No way road legal doesn't even have wing mirrors. No chance of doing a trip across the channel. Car would overheat.
So its no way road legal
What are the rules for the scooby shoot out Chris????
Surely the cars have to be road legal cars..
Someone wants to look at the rules before it F**kes it up for everyone else.



Mick


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Tim said:


> Big well done to Andy Forest.
> Is that a new idea doing away with the intercooler and just using gas to cool the charge? Never seen it done before.


Hi Tim

I see that Andys car is running with 9 injectors on it so i would say that it is running on methanol as it runs cold so there is no need for a intercooler.
I know of 2 skylines that run the same set up and the RC Evo also runs on methanol.

Keith


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

Andy said he was running methanol


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

So is that road legal?????


Mick


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Far from it I would imagine. Race fuel is one thing but surely methanol is a whole new ball game...?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Surely if methanol is illegal as a road fuel it wont be a road legal car (unless it can duel fuel???)


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

The RC Evo has ran methanol at TOTB for the last 2 years
it is funny that nothing was said about it 
but when Andy gets his car is running well into the 9's all hell breaks loose   

Keith


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Depends what you call road legal, IMO if you can drive it to the event its road legal, if not it isnt.

What you do/take off the car when you get there is up to you IMO, except for tyres of course, but thats another area thats rather grey.....

Can Andy F only run on methanol?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

That's because we all hate the Scots on here Keith... 


...or may be it could be be that it wasn't public knowledge that the RC car was running Methanol, well I certainly didn't know anyway?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

keith said:


> The RC Evo has ran methanol at TOTB for the last 2 years
> it is funny that nothing was said about it


actually something was said about it last year after the event, but nothing ever happened. I guess that's because no-one knows for sure what the correct answer is.

StuOx or Kriss........

What is the regualtions for running methanol on the roads please? Is this legal in the UK?


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Without a doubt a line needs to be drawn in the sand, because at the moment, there are no regulations regarding either the safety or competition side of things. You can do what you want at the moment. Fancy taking 10 inches out the middle of your car? Why the hell not! 

Anyway, rules are well on the way, and everyone who is currently a "player" has seen what is going on. It's going to slow a few people down temporarily, but it can only be good for the scene/sport as it will keep it relevant and competitive... as well as safe of course.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Rick C said:


> Anyway, rules are well on the way...


Is there something we don't know about?


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Peter said:


> Is there something we don't know about?


I don't set the rules for TOTB, but certainly at drag racing events at the Pod, we think that introducing rules govering what is and isn't allowed is the only way to sustain the great racing we experienced last season. Drop me an e-mail if you want to see the current draft of the rules. Rick at Trakbak dot com

EDIT: The new Fensport car has very sensibly been built to MSA drag racing specifications as a result.


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Surely if methanol is illegal as a road fuel it wont be a road legal car (unless it can duel fuel???)


Methanol is also banned from many forms of RAC and FIA sanctioned race meetings for normal singles seaters and GT/touring cars.

Who governs the rules at these meetings at POD, TOTB etc?


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

i find it hard to belive that the rc evo runs methnoel as it as got the power but cant post the times compared to others and just look at other methnoel powed drag cars they are running in the 8s

but there defnetliy needs to be some rules set in black and white


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Monster said:


> Who governs the rules at these meetings at POD, TOTB etc?


Current rules at the Pod are governed by the basic RWYB rules (set as part of our licencing), and then on top of that Redline Rumble competition rules are set by Redline Mag, and Japshow rules are set by ME! But as it's getting increasingly professional, that needs to be reflected in the way things are sanctioned.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Rick C said:


> Drop me an e-mail if you want to see the current draft of the rules. Rick at Trakbak dot com


Sorry Rick, getting confused. I did see a draft late last year I think but I was more referring to TOTB here than in general.

This wording is in the TOTB rules this year so I guess that covers it: "commonly available pump fuels". I guess that's going to rule out most of the race fuels too... This is going to run a while yet I think.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Sorry, this has turned into a massive thread hijack...


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Peter said:


> Sorry, this has turned into a massive thread hijack...


Ha, indeed, no probs. Speak to Chris about TOTB stuff, and drop me a line if you want to know more about Santa Pod stuff.

Back to the original thread, Redline Rumble was great to watch whatever fuel Andy was putting in his tank, and I think everyone who took part in the God of the Pod side of things had a good time weather they won thier races or not.

Rick


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

Rick C said:


> Current rules at the Pod are governed by the basic RWYB rules (set as part of our licencing), and then on top of that Redline Rumble competition rules are set by Redline Mag, and Japshow rules are set by ME! But as it's getting increasingly professional, that needs to be reflected in the way things are sanctioned.


Why cant TOTB rules follow uk MSA rules to as close as it can? Then have a level playing field. No doubt we will have various alligations of cheating, blah blah again this year.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> Surely if methanol is illegal as a road fuel it wont be a road legal car (unless it can duel fuel???)


I'd heard yours is "dual fuel" John............  

Can I have my plugs back sometime please? Or do you want to swap them for the romper suit?


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

Clive openly states on the totb dvd that they are running methanol... as he says 'you have to put twice as much fuel in, just to get back to where you started'

And if you didnt know he was running methanol, pay more attention.. Plenty of people are running it, just some dilute it with petrol.

David


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Peter said:


> This wording is in the TOTB rules this year so I guess that covers it: "commonly available pump fuels". I guess that's going to rule out most of the race fuels too... This is going to run a while yet I think.


Peter, doesn't that also rule out NOS as well? Add to that water injection systems which use a "*ethanol" plus water mix? I assume water only is OK as that is readily available at Petrol Stations! (Although you should only use distilled water really). Where will it all end?

Regarding "road legal", if you have paid the road use duty on the methanol it in principle makes it "road legal".

DaveG


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

i think i said what i am about to say last year when this debate was going on but i will say it again as this is what i think should happen.

street machine challenge which is a drag event run by FIA for street legal drag cars, these are full on drag cars running 8 second qtrs or better! to prove they are road legal, on the saturday night they have to go for a drive round the roads by the pod go to the nearest petrol station, stop turn off the engine, fill up with fuel, drive back to the pod and then not touch the car until the following day when they are due to race.

i dont want to get into a big debate (i dont have the knowledge to) but why cant a similar thing be done for TOTB.


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

> i dont want to get into a big debate (i dont have the knowledge to) but why cant a similar thing be done for TOTB.


Because not many cars would make it back, and the others wouldnt be finished!


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Methanol is a great fuel for an engine running high boost as the latent heat of evaporation is more than three times greater than petrol.

Maximum power is found at around 6.5 : 1 air / fuel ratio on Methanol compared to 12.5 : 1 on petrol, making approximately 6 times the cooling effect of a methanol engine when compared to a similarly powered petrol engine.

The reason the cooling effect is important is that detonation will be significantly less evident on the cooler engine, allowing more ignition timing, which in return gives you more power.


----------



## gravesky (Aug 11, 2004)

I think Dee's tyres may take a few hedges out on the way...


----------



## Skylinesrule (May 16, 2006)

Peter said:


> That's because we all hate the Scots on here Keith...


get a life you miserable p***k


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

FFS,

A good thread always gets sidetracked by these pathetic aliases. It's obvious Peters comment was tongue in cheek so why go to the extent of creating a new username just to have a cheap pop about something that noone else really gives a $hit about.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Skylinesrule said:


> get a life you miserable p***k


There was no need for that, as a Scot and knowing the background of that comment I can assure you it was ment in jest ... true these Englishmen do get tired of us Scots whoopin there asses all the time but I can assure you that they would not resort to the blatant name calling you are doing.


----------



## Skylinesrule (May 16, 2006)

well i actually found it quite offensive and he didnt even add a smiley or something to make it sound as if it was a joke


----------



## Skylinesrule (May 16, 2006)

NITO said:


> FFS,
> 
> A good thread always gets sidetracked by these pathetic aliases..


and no im not another member thats just created an alias


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

Here we go again, if its not Abbey V GTArt or RB V The rest, we now have Englishmen V Jocks

What next? Paddy's V Welsh?

Its only a forum at the end of the day, just chill out and dont get so paranoid!


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

Crail Loser said:


> There was no need for that, as a Scot and knowing the background of that comment I can assure you it was ment in jest ... true these Englishmen do get tired of us Scots whoopin there asses all the time but I can assure you that they would not resort to the blatant name calling you are doing.


Kicking our arses? what happened to william wallace?


----------



## Skylinesrule (May 16, 2006)

1100hp said:


> Kicking our arses? what happened to william wallace?


he kicked your arses BIG TIME at stirlin bridge  

ok enough of that anyway , ive been checking these forums for a good few months now "unregistered" and kind of threw the toys out of the pram with my first post and i do apologize , if theres any mods around please delete it as i now realise i was out of order , typical scot act first think second lol


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

1100hp said:


> Kicking our arses? what happened to william wallace?



Easy son .... I can be down there with my face painted blue within two hours   

Skylinesrule, its easy to jump to the wrong conclusion on a forum, let us all forget this minor blip before it becomes and issue  

So let me be the first to forget that one and welcome you to the forum, enjoy your stay


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Monster said:


> Methanol is also banned from many forms of RAC and FIA sanctioned race meetings for normal singles seaters and GT/touring cars.
> 
> Who governs the rules at these meetings at POD, TOTB etc?


TOTB is a stand alone event and the rules are set and managed by the TOTB event team. So that means if it has to be road legal any car running methanol wont be allowed to run.

Let's hope that apply the "must be road legal" rules as well this year. Tyres should still be road legal at the end of the day not just at the beginning


----------



## Skylinesrule (May 16, 2006)

ok thanks m8 nice forum you got here

and again i apologize for jumping the gun


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Asking a simple question here, Is Race Fuel road legal?


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> TOTB is a stand alone event and the rules are set and managed by the TOTB event team. So that means if it has to be road legal any car running methanol wont be allowed to run.
> 
> Let's hope that apply the "must be road legal" rules as well this year. Tyres should still be road legal at the end of the day not just at the beginning


Road legal is open to debate.

Would you run drag radials on the road? I mean seriously would you go around a bend in one?


----------



## Skylinesrule (May 16, 2006)

P20SPD said:


> Asking a simple question here, Is Race Fuel road legal?


well i guess it all comes down to what is actually classed as race fuel?? BP reguard there new 102 ron fuel as being race fuel but is openly bought from pumps (for an extortionate price)

so it all comes down the the question what does race fuel actually consist of and what is actually classed as race fuel


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Monster said:


> Here we go again, if its not Abbey V GTArt or RB V The rest, we now have Englishmen V Jocks
> 
> What next? Paddy's V Welsh?
> 
> Its only a forum at the end of the day, just chill out and dont get so paranoid!



Excuse me i am Irish.
You got a problem with the Irish?????  


Mick


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Now that explains a Lot!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Monster said:


> Road legal is open to debate.
> 
> Would you run drag radials on the road? I mean seriously would you go around a bend in one?


Not at all. *Road legal *and *Road sensible *are completely separate things.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Luffy said:


> Now that explains a Lot!!


Hey you


Mick


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> Not at all. *Road legal *and *Road sensible *are completely separate things.


Agree with that.

For example, it can be road legal to run a dry block, but it sure as hell ain't sensible.


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

Crail Loser said:


> Easy son .... I can be down there with my face painted blue within two hours
> 
> Skylinesrule, its easy to jump to the wrong conclusion on a forum, let us all forget this minor blip before it becomes and issue
> 
> So let me be the first to forget that one and welcome you to the forum, enjoy your stay


wot, you'd come all this way to have your face cleaned?   

Only joking...going to stop now.....unless I get a witty retort...your move


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

Tim said:


> I'm still about.
> Been catching up on holidays so I've missed most events so far this year.
> I'll be at SSO on Sunday in Nur though, I need the circuit practice for TOTB.
> As Barrie said, Duke car docks early June.
> ...


Hi Tim, 

I didn't realise the Duke car was an RB28, V6, 32valve?

http://www.linney.org/Index.htm?GT-C_democars.htm

  

I hope the car runs well, and I cant wait to see you run. 8sec for sure.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Skylinesrule said:


> get a life you miserable p***k


I'm truly shocked and hurt. Nobody has called me a p***k for ages now, I nearly dumped you out of principle but that would be an abuse of my 'position' I guess... But as Nito and Marc ably pointed out, my comment was tongue in cheek you ****!


----------



## Skylinesrule (May 16, 2006)

Peter said:


> my comment was tongue in cheek you ****!


i hope the **** in your post ment C**t and not AR*E as i would be deeply offended at being called a AR*E rather than a C**T :smokin:


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

Get a room guys!!!!


----------



## stevieturbo (Jan 24, 2003)

Luffy said:


> i think i said what i am about to say last year when this debate was going on but i will say it again as this is what i think should happen.
> 
> street machine challenge which is a drag event run by FIA for street legal drag cars, these are full on drag cars running 8 second qtrs or better! to prove they are road legal, on the saturday night they have to go for a drive round the roads by the pod go to the nearest petrol station, stop turn off the engine, fill up with fuel, drive back to the pod and then not touch the car until the following day when they are due to race.
> 
> i dont want to get into a big debate (i dont have the knowledge to) but why cant a similar thing be done for TOTB.


Now you're talking..... Far too many of the "road" cars at these events are trailer queens.

Why not just admit they are race only cars, and put them in a seperate class.



Monster said:


> Road legal is open to debate.
> 
> Would you run drag radials on the road? I mean seriously would you go around a bend in one?


Despite being illegal in the UK ( No E marking ), I drove 500 miles to and from TOTB4 on them. Not a problem. Plenty of guys in the US drive daily on DR's

ET Streets are a different matter though.

I think a quick emissions test and visual inspection, would sort out a few road legal cars, from clearly non legal ones. It must be sooo easy for a lot of the racers to "obtain" an MOT over there ( mainland UK )


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

stevieturbo said:


> Now you're talking..... Far too many of the "road" cars at these events are trailer queens.


I can't blame anyone for wanting to bring thier cars on a trailer, especially if like Dee Ireland and Andy Forrest they are coming all the way from Scotland to the Pod. A high performance car being thrashed on the dragstrip is likely to break... big thumbs-up to Ron Kiddel etc for limping home even with a broken driveshaft, but I bet RE:WORX were glad they trailered thier car in!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I drove from Bournemouth to London then London to The Pod.
so whats the difference.

Mick


----------



## stevieturbo (Jan 24, 2003)

True, but IMO, its not really the spirit of a RWYB.

My last outing was a 1000 mile round trip, taking in Avon Park on the Saturday, driving up to Crail for racing on Sunday, then home that night.

Would be kinda cool to try and run a 2 or 3 strips in one day....even better if I could pull off some decent times too like 10s runs at each venue..


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

m6beg said:


> I drove from Bournemouth to London then London to The Pod.
> so whats the difference.
> 
> Mick


Mick, I salute you!  and I'm glad you didn't have to push it home.


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Road legal ??

none of the cars that run at totb would pass emissions , - so would not be road legal anyway - so you may as well use whatever fuel you wish!

barrie


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Sorry afraid you're wrong. My car runs on road tyres, has a full tax, MOT and is insured (all mods declared) and has passed emission tests for its MOT


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> ......and has passed emission tests for its MOT


Was that on petrol or diesel John?  
DaveG
(Resistance is futile, you know there is no escape, it's only a question of time...........)


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Monster said:


> Road legal is open to debate.
> 
> Would you run drag radials on the road? I mean seriously would you go around a bend in one?


Certainly not, thats why the Lemon was on Formula-R's, some of the competitors atleast tried to play the game by the rules...


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

If the rules stated that cars must pass an emissions test then people would just run either 'switchable' maps or just spend a lot of time and development on making it emissions friendly 

Stevie, which emissions test are you doing, the one for the car or the engine 

David


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

David_Wallis said:


> If the rules stated that cars must pass an emissions test then people would just run either 'switchable' maps or just spend a lot of time and development on making it emissions friendly


Agreed, and thats why the rules need to state - No Methanoyl, Liquid Oxygen, Titanium Codpiece reactors, Jet Engines, JATO units, or other devices that detract from road status. Furthermore the cars need to run on the strip in a clearly road-legal state, with all headlights, mirrors and any other items required to pass an MOT. I knew there was no way in the world that little old EJ in the Subaru would make the power on normal fuel, now it also becomes clear why it has 8 injectors...

And certainly no drag-tyres, including Mickey T' ET's and Nitto 555's. Then we'll see whats up.


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

1100hp said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> I didn't realise the Duke car was an RB28, V6, 32valve?
> 
> ...



is there any time slips or videos of this car


----------



## Robertio (Sep 29, 2003)

dan0h said:


> And certainly no drag-tyres, including Mickey T' ET's and Nitto 555's. Then we'll see whats up.


The 4WD cars will win it every year for ever then. There is no way a powerful 2WD car car hope to put it's power down from a standing start on normal road tyres. If that was introduced there would be no point entering in a 2WD car - both the 1/4 mile and handling track are heavily weighted towards 4WD.

I can't believe the amount of complaints about the road legality side of things on here, I can't remember the last time I heard a modded Skyline that would pass a sound test. If anyone (Mick? - seem to remember some interesting db measurements from your car) wants to find out: pop up to Inverness and see how long it is before the anti-loud exhaust officer up there gives you a ticket to get your exhaust replaced. There is some general guideline about maximum db, but also the fact no part of an exhaust system can be replaced for an increase in performance or volume (don't have the exact wording to hand).

IMHO the rules for TOTB, etc should have been tied down years ago, but there is no way they could suddenly be introduced - lots of people will have invested a lot of time and money building their cars up to what was allowed last year. It would be a sensible time to consider any regs to be brought in for next years event though.

FWIW, I've been running R888's through the winter, and to be honest they are dangerous in the wet and lethal in the snow - any more than a few mm and it is near impossible to keep the car in a single lane on a gentle incline. Snow tyres going on for next winter


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

i think its fair to say Andy F won fairly and squarely on sunday, within the rules as they were for that day. i've spoken to andy personally and he has a few changes to make to the car still. 

we've had debates before about making cars drive to the events, and in theory it would be great to force all competitors to do an emissions test, get a petrol test, seal the car etc etc before the event, but can you imagine doing that for all the cars that run at rotorstock, totb, pod etc etc before each event? whats to stop people trailering their car within 30miles of a venue and offloading it, then driving in from there? great principle if you have just half a dozen or so cars (ie pro street type class at pod), imagine the logistics of spying on dozens of cars coming from all over the country to an event. 

be interesting to see what rules/regs do eventually come out for all the varying events, and if anyone can/will police road driven to the event rules.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Robertio said:


> I can't believe the amount of complaints about the road legality side of things on here, I can't remember the last time I heard a modded Skyline that would pass a sound test.


I think you're getting confused here. In England and Wales there are no lawas governing the sound level of a car's engine or exhaust etc. In Scotland that is a different matter. The only time noise limits are imposed are at track days, bizarrely enough.



Robertio said:


> IMHO the rules for TOTB, etc should have been tied down years ago, but there is no way they could suddenly be introduced - lots of people will have invested a lot of time and money building their cars up to what was allowed last year.


The rules from the beginning have always been clear It must be a road legal car, taxed. insured and with a valid MOT certificate, running on street legal and E-marked tyres. What has happened over the years is that the rules have not been enforced properly and that the scrutineers have turned a blind eye to a lot of things rather than have cars arrive and then go home without competing.

I agree with you about AWD/4WD having the advantage, but that's only in the individual championship. In the team championship it is almost a level playing field


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> in theory it would be great to force all competitors to do an emissions test, get a petrol test, seal the car etc etc before the event, but can you imagine doing that for all the cars that run at rotorstock, totb, pod etc etc before each event? whats to stop people trailering their car within 30miles of a venue and offloading it, then driving in from there? great principle if you have just half a dozen or so cars (ie pro street type class at pod), imagine the logistics of spying on dozens of cars coming from all over the country to an event


Totally agree Chris. However, methanol is illegal on UK roads. In addition, tyres should still be road legal at the end of the evnt not just prior to the first run.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

i think John its also fair to say we have introduced our own scrutineers now and more of them, rather than relying as previous on outside parties. i'd also make it clear we have a proper procedure for lodging official complaints on the day should a driver object to another car, rather than after the event when nothing can be done.
Last year at least 4 cars were pulled out and made to change tyres which were down to min tread depth. the guys will be asked to ensure as far as is possible that they see docs, check tyres thro the day and pull people out if reqd. 

not sure what goes off elsewhere, but i've not seen any major scrutineering or ongoing checks thro the day to be honest at other events i've attended for these type of cars.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

That's really good to hear Chris, thank you for clarifying that.
But how much are you scrutineering the street legality of cars? Specifically headlight removal and tax, MOT etc?


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

john- i'll be happy to discuss direct with you if reqd, but car docs and tax must be available on the day to be inspected *(we always have had that rule). more bodies on the ground to check them will be the aim.
rgds


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Well i used petrol and radial tyres last year at TOTB:smokin: 

Keith


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i may be wrong but has,nt santapod got RWYB rules to seperate stripped out cars from cars running full intereores.this is just my thoughts and in no way biest but when you look at the times such as RK,S R32GTR and TIMS R34GTR NUR running full interiores not strpped out in any way ( and i think RK ran on roed tyers at the pod ) there times are just amazing, this could be quite a simple way to handicap cars that are running under there manufactured weight ,say have a few % ether way then add penaltys some way for being under weight or just have differant classes for stripped out cars cheers NISMOMAN


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

dan0h said:


> Agreed, and thats why the rules need to state - No Methanoyl, Liquid Oxygen, Titanium Codpiece reactors, Jet Engines, JATO units, or other devices that detract from road status.


Danoh

Do you not think you should include NOS in your list above    



nismoman said:


> i may be wrong but has,nt santapod got RWYB rules to seperate stripped out cars from cars running full intereores.this is just my thoughts and in no way biest but when you look at the times such as RK,S R32GTR and TIMS R34GTR NUR running full interiores not strpped out in any way ( and i think RK ran on roed tyers at the pod ) there times are just amazing, this could be quite a simple way to handicap cars that are running under there manufactured weight ,say have a few % ether way then add penaltys some way for being under weight or just have differant classes for stripped out cars cheers NISMOMAN


Hi NISMOMAN

The same should go for cars that run with Nos they should also run with a handicap.    


Keith:smokin:


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

god of the pod - cars with stripped out interiors competed alongside trimmed up cars (jun lemon, fensport celica etc). its what people like to see and enjoy.

again in theory nice principle to weigh the cars and handicap them, if you only have a few running. will never happen at any rwyb event or one with more than a dozen cars imho.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

NOS is not illegal on the road, as it is viewed as an additive.
That said maybe they should run a trophy for the fastest car without NOS :smokin:


----------



## Incubus (May 23, 2004)

interesting debate ... one which actually got an airing at Zolder a few weekends back when people were talking about forthcoming events this year. I must confess it is rather soul destroying for mere mortals who you turn up in a road legal, in every sense of the word (including kids seats strapped in the back) car and find that the opposition are fitting drag tyres to a car with no mirrors, lights or interior whilst strange smells emit from fuel cells. However, people want to see the 9 second runs ... I know I do. So why not have two clear classes ... Pro and Street if you like ... easily identifiable by the crowd by means of the running numbers. Everyone likes to cheer the underdog (during qualifying runs etc) ... and at the end of the day it means real road / rwyb cars can compete on a level playing field with each other ... whilst drag specials do the same ... one event ... two classes ... two competitions. Just a thought.


----------



## stevieturbo (Jan 24, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> Sorry afraid you're wrong. My car runs on road tyres, has a full tax, MOT and is insured (all mods declared) and has passed emission tests for its MOT


Does your car retain the catalytic convertor then ? I was under the impressions it was impossible for a modern petrol car to meet the required emissions requirements without one ?



keith said:


> Well i used petrol and radial tyres last year at TOTB:smokin:
> 
> Keith


Why not take part in all 3 disciplines then ? If the car was a capable road car, the handling track should have been a doddle. 



Incubus said:


> interesting debate ... one which actually got an airing at Zolder a few weekends back when people were talking about forthcoming events this year. I must confess it is rather soul destroying for mere mortals who you turn up in a road legal, in every sense of the word (including kids seats strapped in the back) car and find that the opposition are fitting drag tyres to a car with no mirrors, lights or interior whilst strange smells emit from fuel cells. However, people want to see the 9 second runs ... I know I do. So why not have two clear classes ... Pro and Street if you like ... easily identifiable by the crowd by means of the running numbers. Everyone likes to cheer the underdog (during qualifying runs etc) ... and at the end of the day it means real road / rwyb cars can compete on a level playing field with each other ... whilst drag specials do the same ... one event ... two classes ... two competitions. Just a thought.



I have to agree. Although if road driven and fully trimmed etc was to be enforced, the guys with mega-bucks would still end up fastest. The rules would just inconvenience them for a while.
But IMO cars with no interiors, fibreglass everywhere, no proper windows, no working lights etc, is just taking the **** for the event.


Further question....

Someone said Methanol is illegal for road use. Why ? ( Aside from the fact it is rather poisonous )


----------



## Robertio (Sep 29, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> I think you're getting confused here. In England and Wales there are no lawas governing the sound level of a car's engine or exhaust etc. In Scotland that is a different matter. The only time noise limits are imposed are at track days, bizarrely enough.


Are you sure about that? AFAIK it is illegal to run an exhaust anywhere in the UK that is not CE marked. With the CE marking signifying the exhaust has been tested and is no louder than 95db.

Hence the reason lots of bike exhausts say 'for competition use only'


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The noise from and exhaust and the noise an exhaust makes are not necessarily the same thing. However, what you say about CE markings may be true. That said CE exhaust markings aren't part of the ESVA as far as I know so there appears to be a loophole there


----------



## stevieturbo (Jan 24, 2003)

I was under the impression, that for exhausts, any deviation from the manufacturers standard was illegal.

Pretty much any aftermarket exhaust should be illegal for road use. Although it would rarely if ever be enforced


----------



## johnfelstead (Jul 30, 2003)

stevieturbo said:


> I was under the impression, that for exhausts, any deviation from the manufacturers standard was illegal.
> 
> Pretty much any aftermarket exhaust should be illegal for road use. Although it would rarely if ever be enforced


Thats not true Steve. I trauled through all the regs for this a couple of years ago to find out. Basically what the EU rules state is that you cant modify an existing exhaust component to improve it's performance or noise, but you can replace that component with a newly manufactured item that has higher performance and noise. (ie you cant remove the baffles of a stock exhaust).

This is how Prodrive get round the EU performance/noise regs for the PPP exhaust package, which has to be fitted after the car is registered and purchased by the new owner.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

this is the problem trying to asses the differant cars and how well there doing yes kieth i think your right NOS is cheating gas.yes it is roed legal  but i wonder how meany people who run it are roed legal with there insurance.kieth car is truly amazing and i wish him all the look for the coming events ,and i was looking at your new set up at RB the other day and all i can say is FICKING HELL ,i would put andy forester and andy nickoles in the same class as kieth(fully stripped out roed cars) thats why there at the top in there classes ,were as others like TIM /RK/FENSPORT are at the top in there class in my eyes as full and proper roed cars .i know it,s very difficult to come up with a far and workable way to even things up ,were i think weight could be a fair way off evening things up .this is a way meany forms of motersport use ,and as far as monertering it all you have got to do is drive over a set of scales befor you make a run .this is a consern to a lot of people thats why the debate goes on and on.NISMOMAN


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Quite interesting reading really. Some of you obviously didnt realise that Andy Forrest ran a 9.82 LAST YEAR on his old engine setup. No one complained then, so why now?

Simply because he WON.

Stop whining about it, suggesting this and that.

The majority of stuff you are suggesting is virtually impossible to police WITHOUT excessive costs being passed down to competitors and spectators. Which IMO would be a bad thing.

Whats happened at each and every event since TOTB 1 in August 2002, is called progress. Some have made more than others, which can hurt when you think your the best.

I believe in rules, but too much red tape, will take away the spirit of how these events started!

You can see this starting to happen already IMO.

Just my 2pence worth.


----------



## Scooby Andy.F (Jul 15, 2003)

*Love it here !*

Now I know why Keith holds the opinion he does of this place 

I wonder if the Lemon had run without mirrors and got into the 9's there would be such a fuss ? Personally, I'd recommend painting it green and then call it the sour grape  

FWIW my car is still in the process of being built, I was still trying to sort out the fuel system on Saturday evening at 9pm before catching a few hours sleep prior to setting off to the pod at 2am. 
The fact that it had no mirrors or wipers was simply due to lack of time to fit them. 
Sundays run was just a shakedown.
As the Pod doesn't run in the rain then I didn't think it would be an issue, although with hindsight if I had fitted the mirrors I would have seen more of the Skylines I was racing 

Regarding fuel, my car will run on anything from 95 octane to race fuel and any combination of additives such as Methanol. On Sunday it was a blend containing Methanol. 
As a matter of interest, last year running on petrol and complete with huge big heavy mirrors  no lightweight panels and complete with most of the interior this same car managed to run 9.8 at the pod. 

Andy


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

> Personally, I'd recommend painting it green and then call it the sour grape


Coffee spitting quote of the day, damn funny


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

I,ve got a good idea....and even dan0h may give me a bit of abuse tomoz....

Anything goes...end of story no bitching or whining.....this fuel is or isnt illegal...these tyres are/nt legal.....and Andy F can run with out without mirrors or wipers....but 1 thing I know.......

Roll on later in the year.........


........may even by tuned on a dynapacrap dyno run with NOS...
run 26 fuel pumps,plastic windows....carbon wheels......


----------



## stevieturbo (Jan 24, 2003)

P20SPD said:


> . No one complained then, so why now?


I complain all the time   about everything lol


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

LOL Stevie, your like a stuck record  

Big respect to you for what you do.

Andy, you seem to have your spoon back, and using it well


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

well think about this, Methanol is cheap , gives very good BHP, stops det very well , makes the motor run really cool, now I wonder why people run the stuff.

I have been in Motor Racing for far to long, policing series is very hard , as Chris has said to make cars pass MOT,s, noise test , run pump fuel @ TOTB would make the event unrunable. To much time and money. And people will laways want to bend the rules!!!!!!!!

To make a BHP car pass a MOT is very easy, spin the cams to shut down the overlap,map the car pretty well, running closed loop lambda control and they will all passeven without a catalytic converter. Get the car back to the shop and reset car to the orginal spec.


One day there will be on the the spot Emission checks then we will all need to toe the line..... 

Noise regs on the road , there will always be noise exhausts, what about exhaust brakes on Lorries? Anyone can go home fit the quiet exhaust go and get the ticket stamped by the MOT station and then remove the std exhaust refit the noisy one.

As normal the thread will go around in circles, everyone has the right to think and say what they like thats is forums for you.


----------



## Scooby Andy.F (Jul 15, 2003)

Well thats the point, in the absence of regulations, anything does go.

Prior to Redline rumble we were all sent a specific email saying MT street radials were acceptable for this meeting, it even had a picture attached to differentiate from the MT ET DOT marked crossply racers which were specifically disallowed.

I also asked if there was any issue with minor 'streetable' details such as mirrors, exhaust cats etc and was told that within reason the cars had to be streetable but would not be subject to an MOT style inspection.

I'd love to build my car to a tighter set of regs, it would save ££££'s


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> i think John its also fair to say we have introduced our own scrutineers now and more of them, rather than relying as previous on outside parties. i'd also make it clear we have a proper procedure for lodging official complaints on the day should a driver object to another car, rather than after the event when nothing can be done.
> Last year at least 4 cars were pulled out and made to change tyres which were down to min tread depth. the guys will be asked to ensure as far as is possible that they see docs, check tyres thro the day and pull people out if reqd.
> 
> not sure what goes off elsewhere, but i've not seen any major scrutineering or ongoing checks thro the day to be honest at other events i've attended for these type of cars.


Talking about fairness and equality of competetion, can the track course be made or designed in such a way this year that the Skylines have a fair chance. Previous yrs the track was more suited to Scoobies and Evos.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Monster said:


> Talking about fairness and equality of competetion, can the track course be made or designed in such a way this year that the Skylines have a fair chance. Previous yrs the track was more suited to Scoobies and Evos.


Most sprint tracks are. They are more suitable for rally cars.
Some nice straights would help a bit


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

Abbey M/S said:


> well think about this, Methanol is cheap , gives very good BHP, stops det very well , makes the motor run really cool, now I wonder why people run the stuff.
> 
> I have been in Motor Racing for far to long, policing series is very hard , as Chris has said to make cars pass MOT,s, noise test , run pump fuel @ TOTB would make the event unrunable. To much time and money. And people will laways want to bend the rules!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


very well said that man!


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> very well said that man!


Chris, do everyone a favour and restate the regulations for competitors. I recall them being short and to the point. It might save the endless debate on what's "right"....

Its your event and you set the regs. Its a competitive event, so obvious that anyone that isn't optimising their performance within the regs will be less competitive. 

Good luck with the event mate


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Monster said:


> Talking about fairness and equality of competetion, can the track course be made or designed in such a way this year that the Skylines have a fair chance. Previous yrs the track was more suited to Scoobies and Evos.


2 mile oval?


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

will do so later this month tbh harry, as a couple of things yet to sort. 

team reps etc will continue to get updates also.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

All i want to know is what is road legal and what is not???
If i enter the car say for TOTB5 what regs and rules to i have to abide by???
Are the Methanol cars going to be in there own class????
Do you have to run in full road spec ie full interior ???
Like you do on the road.
Pump gas???
Rase gass???

I just want to know what the [email protected]@CK is going on if not then i will do what everyone else is doing and get the 32 out and beat them all.
I am trying to get the Lemon to be the fastest Road car out there.
I cant compete if they let the Drag car in with the road car.

And before anyone has a go at me. I am not talking about anyone in specific.
We need to set the rules propper.
Get the points score sorted

Mick


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

Ban methanol, there's allways nitro, xylene, toluene, gun wash


----------



## Scooby Andy.F (Jul 15, 2003)

Mick

Where have you been ?

There are no rules. MOT and Tax.

Andy

ps remember totb has corners too  I don't know of any UK scoobys that are only drag cars ?


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

> I don't know of any UK scoobys that are only drag cars


Mines not far off, spends a lot of time getting dragged along on a trailer broken


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

All we need is Mark and Adam and it is like a 22b reunion 

Rob


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Do you have to run in full road spec ie full interior ???
> Like you do on the road.
> Mick


On the road I now run...........
no rear seats, passenger seats or seatbelts bar my harness. One headlight. no rear spoiler. Dunlop Dz02G. 
Wet or dry weather. Drive to every event.

That is how some of the evos ran last year so I have copied them and moved sprint class. Car is quicker now of course but I need to finish higher up on handling course (and hopefully on quarter!).

If you can't beat them, join them.

All my changes can be reversed.

Dave


----------



## Incubus (May 23, 2004)

David_Wallis said:


> Mines not far off, spends a lot of time getting dragged along on a trailer broken


At last a comment that owners of ALL tuned cars can relate to


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

in the beginning the whole point of totb was to find the fastest road car which it did Rocket Ronnie.

but obviously as times go on things develop people become better at what they are doing and cars become faster and so in turn the event should develop further.

I see no reason why like with Time Attack an "Unlimited" class is set where you have the likes of Norris, Keith, Andy, RC developments, etc where they are on a seperate points scheme, now whether they come into the overall club points is another debate, and then you get the likes of Mick, Tim, etc who run full interiors, DVD players! and so on along with the rest of the club cars competing for points for the club. as in previous years.

Its very easy on here to come up with ideas and say how it should be but putting it into practice is a completely different ball game!!! and Chris has done it very well over the years, i just feel that the way cars are going and with the likes of the Duke on its way over we are moving away from the true nature of TOTB.

oh... and the comments about trailering cars to events, i dont think thats a bad thing really, especially if something breaks you still have a way of getting the car home. but i do feel that if there was a drive in the morning or something to the petrol station that would seperate a few from the rest. and i think its great that the likes of Mick, RonK and that have the balls to drive there car to the events give it all and drive it back.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Scooby Andy.F said:


> Mick
> 
> Where have you been ?
> 
> There are no rules. MOT and Tax.


Yes there are. All cars must be road legal, taxed, road insured and MOTd, as well as other rules that are applied


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

P20SPD said:


> Quite interesting reading really. Some of you obviously didnt realise that Andy Forrest ran a 9.82 LAST YEAR on his old engine setup. No one complained then, so why now?
> 
> Simply because he WON.
> 
> Stop whining about it, suggesting this and that.


I dont think anyone is getting at Andy in particular TBH, fair play to him, and as you say, any rules and regs are so hard to enforce.

So I'm with Abbey on this one, lets just have a free for all, anything goes.  :smokin: 

Would be great viewing!


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Milko said:


> I dont think anyone is getting at Andy in particular TBH, fair play to him, and as you say, any rules and regs are so hard to enforce.
> 
> So I'm with Abbey on this one, lets just have a free for all, anything goes.  :smokin:
> 
> Would be great viewing!


If you take that attitude, then all the cars will be like this:

http://ndra.nopi.com/ndra_2k4/images/artdetail_635.jpg

This isn't a modified car, it's a scratch-built drag car that just happens to run an engine that bears a slight resembalance to a Honda engine. Even Dee Ireland's very specialist drag Supra is still very much a Supra at heart.

You know what I'm saying? You need to draw the line somewhere, and it needs to be enforcable. I don't happen to think that Andy F has crossed that line, but it won't be long before someone builds a car that irrelavant to the spirit of modified street cars.

EDIT: In the USA, they have classes that run from "Pro Street Tire" which are cars with treaded tyres and full street equipment, production chassis and full dash that can run as quick as 8-seconds. Then you've got "Pro outlaw" which allows slick tyres and rear end conversions, then you've got "Pro Import", which are full spaceframe chassis and no road equipment whatsoever.


----------



## Skylinesrule (May 16, 2006)

This is a impreza drag car not exactly road legal by the looks of it but it isnt in this country anyway , but i would assume it would be in a diffrent cattagory from all of the PRO-dragsters , im talking about the things that do the 1/4 mile in about 4 secs , perhaps we could introduce some of the same rules here for cars that are daily drivers for some of us but like to compete and rules for cars that are out and out strip day cars. at the end of the day its these 8 sec 9 sec 10 sec cars people want to see running 

<embed width="352" height="308" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://vid33.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid33.photobucket.com/albums/d92/Dunk1888/rigoli_8sec_WRX.flv"></embed>


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hi Milko,

I have no issue with Andy winning he did a great job. He's a nice guy too so it's good to see someone who puts a lot of effort into something, actually wiining 

I think the issue is that the rules for events need to go one way or another. Either it's "anything goes" or it has to be strictly enforced within a set of rules. For the competitor the "must be road legal" will at least have some cost control with it. The issue is whether rules at events are being enforced and what cars will run.

I'd love to see Andy run at events like Rotorstock and TOTB, but maybe we need different classes.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> Hi Milko,
> 
> I have no issue with Andy winning he did a great job. He's a nice guy too so it's good to see someone who puts a lot of effort into something, actually wiining
> 
> ...


Here here John

Totally agree  

Mick


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Have to say found the whole debate quite amusing  

Handicap nos cars - why ? - anyone is free to fit a system & if they choose not to then their choice to handicap themselves surely? 

As for interior - yes can understand frustrations for those who use their cars as daily runners & need the full interior versus stripped out dedicated cars - maybe long term 2 divisions?.

Reason why i think this is amusing is that until there is SERIOUS prize money etc on offer then personally I cant see what all of the fuss is about.
We are not looking at taking part for the profit that's for sure just the enjoyment factor etc etc.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

John, your views wouldn't be influenced would they by that NOS bottle in the Project GTS boot would they? (It needs a bigger bottle by the way) or the fact that the only thing inside the car are two carbon seats (without padding), a minimalist dash, a very nice comp tach (goes even higher revs than mine) a steering wheel, three switches and a handbrake?  
DaveG


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

I dont see that having 'no interior' or the removal of bits of bodywork (mirrors, wing etc) should mean its not a daily driver, just because I'm willing to go the extra yard to find 000.1 of a second, shouldnt mean I'm labled as a race car, as Dave W says above, he drives around without most of it out and so do I, and I've just gone to the truoble of stripping some sound proofing out aswell, also only have one headlight and no wing on, I drive like this everyday, and would only take a good half hour to chuck everything back in/on.

I agree with what Fuggles says, if there are rules then they need to be enforced properly and with no exceptions, but its seems like its just too hard to do, hence me calling for a free for all!

P.S I'm sure that Honda on the link above is great to watch, which is what I was getting at!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It's not hard to do. It's hard to confront people and say "sorry you can't run", particularly if they are a 'known' contender. It's also difficuelt to say to the paying public "sorry, that car's not running because we wont allow it"
Scrutineering is the easy bit


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Milko said:


> P.S I'm sure that Honda on the link above is great to watch, which is what I was getting at!


Oh for sure, but if that turned up and ran easy 7's against the likes of Mick or Andy F, where would the fun be in that? It would spoil it for everyone unless it was ran as a demo and not in competition against (or compared against) the modified road cars.


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> It's not hard to do. It's hard to confront people and say "sorry you can't run", particularly if they are a 'known' contender. It's also difficuelt to say to the paying public "sorry, that car's not running because we wont allow it"
> Scrutineering is the easy bit


Oh absolutely this^


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

When will everyone face it ?

TOTB is no longer about finding "the fastest road car in the UK."

It has been taken over by TUNERS AND BUSINESSES.... im not complaining about this, as id very much like to see a GTR do a 7 sec run in the UK- but it is the facts.

There is no way that a fibreglass stripped out GTR race car with 1200bhp is in any way a "road going car" and you all know it.

It may bend the rules to become eligable and class it as a road car but only because it is impossible to lay out what the definition should be without upsetting a lot of people.

At the end of the day - if you can use it everyday on the road and it is not a "purely designed drag car" then fair enough you have a "road going car" but im sure that most of the top runners can NOT claim that.



*How about ??*

Maybe a group of carefully selected people could scrutineer the cars on the day and put them into 2 distinct classes on the morning of the event 
i.e. "road going" and "competition cars"
that way you will not need to tell anyone they cant enter the competition ??

This way the event can run for all groups involved and hopefully solve the current debate. Then we can still keep the event as it should be:

"to find the fastest road car in the UK" 
but also to have:
"the fastest competition car in the UK" or something similar etc...

However i wouldnt leave the decision to 1 person, it should be a carefully selected group that decides on the day after scrutineering the car.



BTW - It's only an idea ive thrown out there ??..... 
if you dont like it then fine, I dont want grief for suggesting it though !!

Pete


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

pmsl - you forgot the cuddly bear & the lucky dice !!




ATCO said:


> John, your views wouldn't be influenced would they by that NOS bottle in the Project GTS boot would they? (It needs a bigger bottle by the way) or the fact that the only thing inside the car are two carbon seats (without padding), a minimalist dash, a very nice comp tach (goes even higher revs than mine) a steering wheel, three switches and a handbrake?
> DaveG


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

keith said:


> Do you not think you should include NOS in your list above


In all seriousness, perhaps so, the Lemon certainly doesnt use any. But NOS is to be found on a lot of big power serious drag machines, so I think you'd have a hard time talking the old school drag boys out of it!


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

last comment from TOTB team, as the thread is heading to another direction, rather than it being about Andy winning redline rumble working with the rules on that day.

We will state that we will have more scrutineers checking cars this year, and tyres at the event continually during the day, and if someone isnt happy with a fellow competitor all they need do is lodge an objection officially.

as for our own rules n regs, currently they stand as previously, a brief summary as follows;
road legal taxed tested and insured cars with all documents to be provided on day ie logbook/v5 mot etc. (all winning cars wil be checked during the day) and many others at random.
interiors can be stripped out, but fully working dashboard, headlights,lights, indicators, wipers, handbrake etc. road legal tread depth DOT/e marked tyres, we are still looking at certain makes to decide if allowed this year so will confirm more details early in June. With the surface being non prepped concrete we arent convinced people have gained much benefit if any from certain tyres as yet but are looking at what is being used in more detail.

we have never allowed tubbed or spaceframed converted cars. 



there may well be some further ammendments for this year on other aspects, again to be confirmed to clubs early in june. 

As for other events and their rules/regs, we'll continue to watch with interest as to what is proposed/done/scrutineered etc.

For next year it may well be that changes to classes are made to include a pro-tuner class.

as ever, drop us a line direct if you'd like to contribute.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent news Chris. Thank you for the confirmation


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Good man Chris.

Mick


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i think you hit the nail on the head there JOHN i think now it,s got to the stage were TOTB dont want to upset any one by saying NOWAY IS THAT ROAD LEGAL YOUR NOT RUNNING so if this is true just let every one run what they like but devide the cars into differant classes,so then we get to see all the cars run (which is what we wont) but then we will get a better picture of the cars in each class .just semes a fairer way to me and every body gets to run.i mean if tims duke car comes over and runs say in the 8,s every one will be moening thats not fair he,s just been out and bought a car to win the event.the rules were ok i suppose when the event first started but now as the cars have moved on the rules have got left behind a little.most motersports move there rules to move with the times and some times the rule changes are not very popular(look what they did to the r32gtr,s when the were winning every thing in AUS AND THE RS500 OVER HERE) i have a r34gtr with approx 650 bhp but theres no piont in me risking damaging the car running in a class ie 4wd were we all get lumped together with no differant classes of 4wd were lets face it you,ve no chance of even scoring a piont at TOTB unless other people brake down,because i,m just a average gtr owner who likes to attend events and probeble would like to have a go at most events but it would be nice to have some sort of chance to even score some points or get a position.and yes i know we all have the same chances but were not all moter enginers/tuners with access to untolled information on car tuning ,i,m just a roed car uses(not every day) who think the spirit of the event is driftting away.THATS JUST MY OPINION FOR WHAT LITTLE I KNOW cheers NISMOMAN


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

here is a present for you Nismoman, use them wisely 

*, , , . . .*


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

I wish I'd never said anything now, sorry Andy


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

which means?????????


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

nismoman said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head there JOHN, i think now it's got to the stage were TOTB don't want to upset any one by saying NOWAY IS THAT ROAD LEGAL YOUR NOT RUNNING So if this is true just let every one run what they like but devide the cars into differant classes, so then we get to see all the cars run (which is what we wont) but then we will get a better picture of the cars in each class. Just semes a fairer way to me and every body gets to run.
> I mean if tims duke car comes over and runs say in the 8,s every one will be moening thats not fair he's just been out and bought a car to win the event. The rules were ok i suppose when the event first started but now as the cars have moved on the rules have got left behind a little. Most motersports move there rules to move with the times and some times the rule changes are not very popular(look what they did to the r32gtr,s when the were winning every thing in AUS AND THE RS500 OVER HERE) .
> I have a r34gtr with approx 650 bhp but theres no piont in me risking damaging the car running in a class ie 4wd were we all get lumped together with no differant classes of 4wd were. Lets face it you've no chance of even scoring a piont at TOTB unless other people brake down, because i,m just a average gtr owner who likes to attend events and probeble would like to have a go at most events, but it would be nice to have some sort of chance to even score some points or get a position. And yes i know we all have the same chances but were not all moter enginers/tuners with access to untolled information on car tuning.I'm just a roed car uses(not every day) who think the spirit of the event is driftting away.
> 
> THATS JUST MY OPINION FOR WHAT LITTLE I KNOW cheers NISMOMAN


the original post scared me a little, like a big wall of intimidating text!


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> The noise from and exhaust and the noise an exhaust makes are not necessarily the same thing. However, what you say about CE markings may be true. That said CE exhaust markings aren't part of the ESVA as far as I know so there appears to be a loophole there


Unless the rules have changed int he last 2 years the ESVA test has a maximum allowable noise output of 105dB. Only reason i know is that my car failed on this first time round


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Quite possible, but ESVA and MOT are different things and MOT doesn't require a noise test and neither is there a law specific for noise levels of exhausts of cars in England and Wales. There is however for motorbikes and there is for cars in Scotland


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

getting back to the original post i would like to congratulate Andy for winning
Redline Rumble , i have been trying to win this event for 4years and have broken my car every year , so i know how hard it is to win this event, i shook Andy,s hand on the day ,for 
all the effort he has put into his car 
WELL DONE MATE
Ron


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Thats the way it should be done Ron. Well done.

Steven


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

IMO using race fuel blatantly makes a car a non-road car, as much if not more than anything else.

But nobody mentions that do they.

Why?

Cause they ALL run it, as their engines are specced to far too high comp to do otherwise.

If everyone ran the other non roadlegal stuff, nobody would complain.

People just get in an **** and start complaining when the opposition has an advantage, bugger all to do with road legal or not.

People are blowing such extraordinary money to even be competitive these days that i dont see the problem on letting it be a free for all, maybe just ban spaceframes etc so stuff still looks like normal motors, cant compete without silly money, so may as well go all out.

Only really fare road car rules are the old street racer sunday type rules, but they very time consuming to enforce, so wont ever happen.

BTW, well done Andy for winning, the car is AWESOME, in fact all the cars in God of the Pod were fantastic and made it a great day, just a shame it gets spoilt a bit by the arguing.


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Well done to andy winning god of the pod - good acheivement 

As far as totb goes - it is what it says - ten of the best - cars in the uk - best meaning fastest road legal car !

doesnt matter about tuners and businesses - keith is a poor plumber ! 

dont know what rocket ronnie does but he would probably still come back and win it becuase he always does well in all 3 disiplines - and that is what totb is all about in my eyes !


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

SteveN
you do seem to think you know what other people do to there engines,
regarding your comment on everybodys engines are mapped on race fuel etc
infact my car was setup with optimax + octane booster and all my runs at the pod were running this, i do sometimes use race fuel as it is allowed and does make it a lot more safer and with the price of optimax nowadays race fuels are not much more!
Ron


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Barrie said:


> Well done to andy winning god of the pod - good acheivement
> 
> As far as totb goes - it is what it says - ten of the best - cars in the uk - best meaning fastest road legal car !
> 
> ...


completely agree which is why i think there should be a seperate class for the "Unlimited" cars like Keith, Andy, Norris, RC, etc.

Oh and theres no such thing as a POOR plumber!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Luffy said:


> Oh and theres no such thing as a POOR plumber!


Well this one is 

Keith:smokin:


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Rich plumber - Skyline habit = poor plumber!

You do the math(s).


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Rick C said:


> Rich plumber - Skyline habit = poor plumber!
> 
> You do the math(s).



my point exactly, you have to be a rich plumber in the first place, anyway, im not going to get into a debate about it, obviously keith does well at what he does and i have upmost respect for him spending his hard eanred cash on helping take the skyline scene forward.

back to topic.

Was a great day at the pod, shame the likes of Norris and that were not there, but was great to see everybody else run. Looking forward to Japshow now.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> ...interiors can be stripped out, but fully working dashboard, headlights,lights, indicators, wipers, handbrake etc. road legal tread depth DOT/e marked tyres...


Purely for clarity Chris, you mention headlight*s*. You mean both I presume?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

yeah we need to clarify these rules.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Yup,

Cold air intakes instead of headlights are helpful to engine performance - are they allowed?


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

You can pass an MOT with only one headlight (daylight use only cert. IIRC), so im guessing this would be considered road legal and would be allowed?

But as for both then no, and i dare say the cops wouldnt take to kindly to driving home with no headlights at all! I know how much they hate it when you only have one!


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

> Cause they ALL run it, as their engines are specced to far too high comp to do otherwise.


Dont talk shit.  

My car was mapped on my old turbo to 562bhp with pure optimax and no O/Boooster, I only changed to race fuel on my car as due to the fact it does so little miles the race fuel made sense.

My car will run on optimax as its not got a stupid compression ratio, it runs 7.5:1

David


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Luffy said:


> Was a great day at the pod, shame the likes of Norris and that were not there, but was great to see everybody else run. Looking forward to Japshow now.


He's getting his car ready for the first round of Time Attack on May 28th.

Was a good day as it goes 

Glen


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

TOKYO said:


> He's getting his car ready for the first round of Time Attack on May 28th.
> 
> Was a good day as it goes
> 
> Glen


Nice to see you again Glen.

Mick


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Nice to see you again Glen.
> 
> Mick


It was bloody nice to see you as well Mick as it seems like ages since we last had a chat  .

Good to see the Lemon running and looking well.

Glen


----------

